# Goose Hunt



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I got goosefreak and a couple of other friends to come out to Tooele today for a goose hunt. It was a bit slow. There were a lot of geese flying, but they wouldn't work for us. Then at the end of the day we had a 8 pack fly in and none left. Ended the day with 10.


----------



## Wasatchwigeons (Aug 27, 2017)

Looks like fun. Been having a bunch of geese flying around the area I’m hunting as well. Running traffic has been tough and only yields a few a day right now. Do you think this next storm is gonna push them out or are they here to stay?


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

Nice day there


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Good job! How do you like those sillouhettes? I have considered them because some of the spots I like to hunt have a long walk in and packing shells and full bodies really limits the amount of decoys you can carry.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Pumpgunner said:


> Good job! How do you like those sillouhettes? I have considered them because some of the spots I like to hunt have a long walk in and packing shells and full bodies really limits the amount of decoys you can carry.


These are the Dive Bomb Industries silos. I like them a lot, they are goosefreaks and my other buddies silos. I will have 5 dozen for next season.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Wasatchwigeons said:


> Do you think this next storm is gonna push them out or are they here to stay?


They are here to stay...I think!


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Wasatchwigeons said:


> Looks like fun. Been having a bunch of geese flying around the area I'm hunting as well. Running traffic has been tough and only yields a few a day right now. Do you think this next storm is gonna push them out or are they here to stay?


Seeing the same thing. Just a couple geese yesterday and a couple again today for me. But been seeing a lot more geese flying, but all high flyers not wanting to play. And there hundreds of them swarming in HUGE flocks out on the lake flats west of town where they typically summer. Open water and no way to get out there on them. No reason to be in town like they should be this time of year. We're shooting geese, but not as many as usual. What I really have a hard time believing is all the swans I seen heading north this weekend. January 15th, and I seen hundreds of swans all heading north over us.


----------



## TIMBO (Dec 18, 2007)

Very nicely done! Nothing better than when a nice bunch of birds work the decoys and none of them leave!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I have hunted this spot for 10 years, and it was the first banded goose we have shot there.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

A few pounds laying there!


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Fowlmouth said:


> These are the Dive Bomb Industries silos. I like them a lot, they are goosefreaks and my other buddies silos. I will have 5 dozen for next season.


Nice! I've never heard of them before, but after checking their website they seem to be priced pretty reasonably, I may have to order some for next year!


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Pumpgunner said:


> Nice! I've never heard of them before, but after checking their website they seem to be priced pretty reasonably, I may have to order some for next year!


Way less expensive than RG. Are they some kind of coroplast?


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

paddler said:


> Way less expensive than RG. Are they some kind of coroplast?


According to their website, they are 4mm thick, so I'm thinking some heavy duty coroplast?


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Silo's don't work. Everybody knows you need fullbodies to decoy geese.


----------



## Wasatchwigeons (Aug 27, 2017)

Cats out of the bag now. Opening day next year you’ll see everybody set up with 10 dozen dive bombs out and their primos honky tonk. Even though silos don’t kill geese


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

Now that's a fine days work right that. Good job boys!


----------

